# 99051 Services provided in addition to basic services



## vstoots (Oct 5, 2010)

When billing this code for services we provide on Saturday during regularly scheduled hours, do we bill 99051 in addition to all other services provided? If no E&M was billed but other services provided can we still bill 99051?  Do we use any modifiers such as (25,24,57) as we would on an E&M?  If only an E&M was billed no other services would you also add 99051?  What documentation is necessary.  

Any help greatly appreciated.
Vicki


----------



## bmontemayor (Oct 5, 2010)

*Code 99051*

According to the CPT, Codes 99050-99060 are reported in addition to an associated basic service. Typically only one code per patient encounter, however, there are special circumstances where more than one can be reported on a case by case basis. 

I would say that since the definition says "in addition to basic service" you should not bill 99051 alone. Since this is already an "add on code" you should not need a modifier.

Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2010)

99050-99060 are all codes that must be appended to other codes they are not a stand alone code.


----------

